# Fehlerbehandlung in MySQL Stored Procedures



## shrink (6. Juli 2007)

Hi,
weiss jemand wie man in MySQL Stored Procedures auf die Informationen wie Code und Message von Warnings, Errors und Exceptions zugreifen kann?
Unten mal ein Beispiel:


```
DROP PROCEDURE IF EXISTS changePassWord |
CREATE PROCEDURE changePassWord( IN ValidationKey VARCHAR(16), IN PassWord VARCHAR(100) )
BEGIN

	DECLARE userId INT;
	DECLARE SQLCODE INT DEFAULT -1;
	DECLARE EXIT HANDLER FOR NOT FOUND 
		SELECT 'No matching data found!' AS message; 
	DECLARE EXIT HANDLER FOR SQLEXCEPTION 
		SELECT 'Hier möchte ich auf die SQLException.message zugreifen' AS message, 'Hier der SQLException.code' AS code; 
	DECLARE EXIT HANDLER FOR SQLWARNING 
		SELECT 'Hier möchte ich auf die Warning.message zugreifen' AS message, 'hier der Warning.code' AS code; 
	
	SELECT 
		user_id INTO userId
	FROM 
		fe_user_keys 
	WHERE 
		validation_key = ValidationKey;
		
	IF UserId <> NULL THEN
		
		UPDATE 
			fe_user
		SET
			pass_word = PassWord
		WHERE
			id = userId;
			
		DELETE FROM
			fe_user_keys
		WHERE
			validation_key = ValidationKey;
			
	END IF;
	
END; |
```


----------

